# Would there be job opportunities for me in Singapore?



## whitwhit (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi, 

I am an American living in China. My boyfriend is a Nepalese medical student. He finishes his undergraduate degree next June, and we are looking for a country where both he and I could live comfortably, and find work related to our career interests. We have thought about going to America, but he really doesn't want to do his post-graduate study in America, as medical school there is so expensive. He's open to possible going there later, and taking exams to get his license to practice there, if, I really want to go back. Right now, I'm not 100 percent sure I want to live in America. 

He has talked about doing his studies in Hong Kong, but I have doubts about whether I would be able to find work there (or at least work with a decent salary). 

A little about me: in the states I worked in an office doing media creation for various companies (think making marketing videos, my degree is in film). Didn't enjoy it much. So, I went to Japan for two years, where I taught English. Then I went to China, where I am currently. My job title is Academic Advisor- I help Chinese kids study abroad in America, and of course part of that includes teaching English. 

All in all I have about 4.5 years of work experience, with most of that being teaching, or education related. 

I'm not interested in working with primary school students or younger. I am open to working teens, but adults would be ideal. Eventually, I'd like to work in a University under the Admissions or Advising departments. I am also open to being a Corporate Trainer, or to work in HR. However, I am not interested in doing any kind of sales related work within those realms. I am about to start online graduate school to get a Master's in Adult Education. But I won't be finished until 2018-2019 most likely. 

Do you think I have a chance of finding a decent job given my background? Or should we look into trying a different country for him to complete his degree? 

Also, he has family who live in Singapore. So that would be an added bonus for us.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

whitwhit said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am an American living in China. My boyfriend is a Nepalese medical student. He finishes his undergraduate degree next June, and we are looking for a country where both he and I could live comfortably, and find work related to our career interests. We have thought about going to America, but he really doesn't want to do his post-graduate study in America, as medical school there is so expensive. He's open to possible going there later, and taking exams to get his license to practice there, if, I really want to go back. Right now, I'm not 100 percent sure I want to live in America.
> 
> ...


Howdy WhitWhit,

I'm going to take your thoughts in another direction here. I'm gonna assume the two of you are fairly young still and perhaps you put news on the back burner of importance or due to being in China, you get only "filtered" news.

Due to the tensions in the South China Sea that could in days lead to conflict, I'd suggest getting back home to the States for now. You could be stuck there or worse yet, be held as a POW because of being America. Not a good prospect and dangerous too.

If you are back home you can file for a fiancee visa for your BF. Get married in the States, finish schooling there and THEN look for another country to live in together.



Best Of Luck

Jet Lag


----------



## whitwhit (Jul 7, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up... I see you are a moderator.... why did you delete the previous comment? I thought she was giving me some pretty solid advice with that site. I really would like to work in Singapore possibly and I would like advice... so please let people give it to me?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

There are several long time members on the site that will hopefully be able to supply all or most of the information you are looking for so you will be able to make informed decisions on the move.
Another help might me to search This List for ways to immigrate to and work in Singapore. Will kind of fill in a lot of the blanks.

Jet


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

whitwhit said:


> Thanks for the heads up... I see you are a moderator.... why did you delete the previous comment? I thought she was giving me some pretty solid advice with that site. I really would like to work in Singapore possibly and I would like advice... so please let people give it to me?


In case you didn't know, and I am sure of, referring to other sites / URLs is not accepted in forums. And that kind of activity is called redirecting  

You can always ask in PM to the poster.



whitwhit said:


> I am an American living in China. My boyfriend is a Nepalese medical student. He finishes his undergraduate degree next June, and we are looking for a country where both he and I could live comfortably, and find work related to our career interests. We have thought about going to America, but he really doesn't want to do his post-graduate study in America, as medical school there is so expensive. He's open to possible going there later, and taking exams to get his license to practice there, if, I really want to go back. Right now, I'm not 100 percent sure I want to live in America.


Now, since your BF is Nepali, you may not be recognised for a dependent pass, Singapore has known to treat western live in partners different from Asian Live in partners. The former is welcome, the latters - well, Asian values and all - NO.

Now back to his degree. If he is a doctor in the making, does he have any clue if a) his medical degree will be recognised in Singapore, and b) even if it recognised, he will be a slave for long while before he sees anything good happening ? I hope you ask him that question. Unless of course, if he is from the best of the best of the best University in China and is well recognised in Singapore - Which I doubt as Singapore is very finickgy recognising other Asian Unis. 



whitwhit said:


> All in all I have about 4.5 years of work experience, with most of that being teaching, or education related.


Good to know that you have post grad experience.



whitwhit said:


> I'm not interested in working with primary school students or younger. I am open to working teens, but adults would be ideal. Eventually, I'd like to work in a University under the Admissions or Advising departments. I am also open to being a Corporate Trainer, or to work in HR. However, I am not interested in doing any kind of sales related work within those realms. I am about to start online graduate school to get a Master's in Adult Education. But I won't be finished until 2018-2019 most likely.


Well, here's the news. Most if, not all HR posts are pretty much filled with Citizens. Even PRs are having a tough time getting in.

About your choices and such, here's more news. Singapore is not a place like, say UK or Canada, or even Middle East or such, where you land, and do any job.

You need a work pass to work, unless you have a Citizen Spouse. For a work pass, your job must match your past experience and qualifications. Jumping that hurdle is getting harder and harder now in Singapore, with lot of complaints of too many foreigners etc. etc. Never mind the unemployment rate here is pretty low, the truth is a lot of cheap labour has driven down wages. Which is hurting a few of the locals and they spoke with the ballot box. And the government has taken note.

PS, if he has relatives here, in Singapore, that won't help in terms of migration or what not, unless it was his parents. Singapore's immigration is not a walk in the garden.


----------

